# Pipe cleaners???



## mantidmomma (Jun 16, 2018)

I am cleaning out a craft room and found several thousand pipe cleaners. Could these be used in their habitat? As decoration? To hang on? To safely but securely attach an ooth to the top?

I would love your opinions and suggestions!

Our craft room will soon be our mantid room!


----------



## lovemymantisfriends (Jun 27, 2018)

I was hoping for a response to this, I was also curious....although, based on my ghost mantid responses to arm hair, they may not be too keen on pipe cleaners.

Did you wind up trying it?


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 28, 2018)

Hmm, it seems like the texture might be hard for them to grip but you could always try first before setting something up. Otherwise I don't see why you couldn't use them though, to hold decorations in place if nothing else.


----------

